# does any one have a bearded dragon?



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i was thinking about getting one. the only problem is i read taht they need a huge amount of space to live in and i don't think i have the room for another tank in my room. but i heard they are really interesting and they are good pets


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's a link to my caresheet on DragonCharm. We have a really nice 6 month old male available if you're interested. They do make great pets.


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

They dont need huge enclosures, i have a full grown male beardie in a 46 bow front and hes perfectly happy. i wudnt go any smaller then a 40G though, thats like bear minimum. i think they are the coolest lizard cause they actually like to be held


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i just may get one. how difficult are they to take care of when they are adults. Are they very tame? expensive to feed?


----------



## adamnhollie (Jan 8, 2005)

there actually very nice i have to adult males i adopted cage an all. an there great animals.
i would tell you to get oe if u ahve the money an all to take car of one


----------

